# Asko von der Lutter son obedience



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

This is an Asko son and the last litter that he produced when he was 14. The male is 20 mo old. Asko was a great dog and we all know he produced some awesome progeny. My Iso is an Asko grandson so I am lucky to have Asko so close in his lines.

Enjoy



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzIjMhZQa3Y


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I am now sure my dog is retarded

Wow how wonderful.... he is beautiful.....


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

WOW! he is incredible!!! His stride and strut are amazing! What a well trained dog! I am sure he and is person are proud!!!
This video gives Angel and I a MARK ...we might not hit the bullseye... but it should be fun trying!
Thank you SO MUCH for sharing it!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

I love how it looks like he is MARCHING down the field


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Very very nice! Makes me also very proud to own an Asko granddaughter!!!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Kway crew


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

LOL Mike!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW, this dog's fussing is breathtaking! Beautiful focus without any crouding, at least that I could see. He is so quick too in the out of motion exercises. Awesome dog!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Joschy used to prance. Must be the lines, he was out of Assi. Only dog I had that did that. Still beautiful to watch.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I must say, this is the first obedience routine I've ever been able to watch in full. The about turns are AMAZING. But you know what I really love? That the handler is walking at a NORMAL pace instead of half running to keep up with the ridiculous way some of the dogs move x.x

Fantastic dog


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

The dog has super drive and enthusiasm. Wow! However, the positioning of the head is not the picture I want with my dog. I want a more natural neck posture and acknowledgement of the dog's awareness of his surroundings. Just my opinion.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice, I especially love the left turns!!!!!! I agree though Sarah, the position and even the prance look a little awkward to me. Still amazing though! I like this a little better (head off to the side instead of up). But I've never trialed a dog in SchH so what do I know!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkO_VZPHLDk


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

See, that's the kind of heeling I don't care for. I feel crowded when a dog does that. I also don't care for the clipped movement in the front.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0LzfHv8HeA&feature=related She's cute...and very bouncy LOL


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Out of the three different styles of heeling I still like the Asko son the best. The one Jackie posted is too bouncy and jumpy for my taste, although I would rather have that happy jumpy attitude than heeling with head and tail down not focusing.. LOL..
but out of the three I prefer Asko's son...


----------



## bargerman (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting Denise. That was great to watch.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Paivi, I definitely would NOT call the bitch I posted correct..she just seemed so freakin HAPPY in her work! She looked young and like she needed to settle. I did appreciate that even though she was bouncy, she stayed in heel, did not interfere with her handler, and said handler kept walking in a normal manner without looking harsh or annoyed


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Jackie, the female you posted can't be that young if she has a SchH3.

Denise, thanks for posting that! It was beautiful to watch.









I also agree with Paivi, the Asko son was my favorite heeling style.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeVery nice, I especially love the left turns!!!!!! I agree though Sarah, the position and even the prance look a little awkward to me. Still amazing though! I like this a little better (head off to the side instead of up). But I've never trialed a dog in SchH so what do I know!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkO_VZPHLDk


WOW, this one is even better. Very nice!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I agree, nice head position, not forging, not walking sideways or in front of the handler where he has to basically knee the dog out of the way.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

The video of Jabina shows very nice attention but because the head is off to the side it causes the dogs butt to stick out, the dog is not straight the whole time. Jbutabina is a very nice female I do love the way the Asko son heels, and his drive is unbelievable.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Some more
@ 15 months http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaoivsvMRf8&feature=related
@ 20 months http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWj5hhnbpIg


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Denise, his heeling is breathtaking!
Having a Asko granddaughter, it's great to see other dogs in the line doing so well


----------



## bargerman (Dec 21, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: luvsablesThe video of Jabina shows very nice attention but because the head is off to the side it causes the dogs butt to stick out, the dog is not straight the whole time.


Bing-go.

And I assume this is one reason why folks started to train dogs to carry their head straight (looking at armpit where toy is?) rather than wrapped around and theoretically looking at handler's face. Well, that and they think it looks cool. I wouldn't disagree.

See also: Mohnwiese 

Edit to say: Yeh, Mike, that fight and reckless abandon look familiar.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Looks like the Mohnwiese dog is almost doing a Passage!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

What a beautiful performance! 0_0


----------



## cledford (Apr 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: luvsablesThe video of Jabina shows very nice attention but because the head is off to the side it causes the dogs butt to stick out, the dog is not straight the whole time.


I have a Jabina Fjolle daughter and she heels exactly the same. Great attention but on the razor thin line between crabbing and correct. I'm beginning to think the attention is more important then the exact position as shown in the vid - that dog pulled 95 points in that trial (shown in vid) - which I believe was the 2006 WUSV...

I personally prefer a dog looking at my face, vs. looking at my armpit - but agree that the "picture" in the first video is very nice - just not what I would want.


----------

